# kayaks-La Paz



## davidtaxis (Oct 21, 2012)

Will be in La Paz March-early May and bringing kayaks down for exercise and fun. I recall the three beaches out (north?) from the Malecon, that are tranquil Sea of Cortez water and may be ideal. Other areas that folks know about for such endeavors?! Gringoes into Kayaking? Thanks for the possible leads! Another question is: "what is a good city to stop for one night"...hotel, decent Mex. food perhaps 400-500 miles from Tijuana? Guerrero *****? david t


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Catavina is a good stopping point, explore the bolder fields...Conception Bay between Loreto and Mulege is kayak paradise...


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Why be in such a rush?*

Why be in such a rush? Baja is like the last frontier of Mexico. The Alaska of Mexico. Sip it, don't rush through it. It's not going to remain so pristine too much longer.Stop at the La Pinta Hotel in Ensenada, south of the big old Casino from the 1930's and get their brochure where all their Hotels are on the Peninsula. They're all at especial places to visit. You're traveling down one of the paradises for Kayaking in the World, and you're going to rush through it??? Buy a Lonely Planet at a local book store on Baja and Mexico's Pacific Coast and read it first.

Go on-line to Todo México y sus atractivos en un solo sitio | México Desconocido and try and get their latest January 2013 magazine on line. They're the Arizona Magazine of Mexico. This month they have an excellent article on kayaking La Bufadora and along it's rugged cliffs, just south of Ensenada. You have to take a cut off from the main Transpennisular Hwy. West to get to it. I sure hope you have ocean going kayaks and not those little flimsy things though for this adventure? The reason, there can be big swells and thick kelp beds. I wouldn't want to get afloat in the middle of one of the kelp beds a flimsy river kayak.

You can also stop in Tijuana on Ave. Revolution at the Jai Alai Fronton (old) where Sanborns coffee shop is on the way down. They will sell Mexico Desconocido Magazine there in their extensive book and magazine store adjacent to their fine restaurant.

I mean every 200 miles as you go down the Peninsula you find different classes of cactus forests, some bizarre looking. Savor the eerie silence along the way at times. But if you're hauling those kayaks on a trailer be extra careful. Many, many places there's litterly no shoulder and easy to catch a wheel and flip you whole rig over.

1. On the way down, south of el Rosario about 220 km south of there is a a cut off to the East
to Bahia de Los Angeles. Spend the night, get up early and kayak and kayak amongst the
whales. even have right whales and hump backs here in the Sea of Cortez. Around noon
or later the wind usually comes up and it might be hard to get back to where you started 
you paddle.

2. Guerrero *****, you'll be right there during the mating season, they'll be ready to head north
in February. I don't know if you need a permit to kayak there as now it's a National Park.

3. Spend a couple of days in Mulege a real treat and you can kayak in the river bordered with
Palm trees like a little Oasis.

4. Like a previous poster said - Bahia de Concepcion below Mulege is good for a few days 
camping with the white sands, 5 colors in the water in the Bay like in the Caribbean. Big 
scallops to pluck off the bottom and roast.

Then down to La Paz. If you don't take a week and sip Baja on the way down - you're blowing it!


----------

